# Personal dump thread



## Zeus (Mar 30, 2019)

I get through so much shit daily and I need to organize them, I use organizing/mind mapping software but they are useless. I quite like the forum format though and I love to share knowledge.

_What is this?_ Any MoneyMaxxing, LooksMaxxing and Gamemaxxing stuff I come across will be shared here for anyone interested and willing to go through them.​Shortcodes:
MoneyMaxxing - ?
LooksMaxxing - 
GameMaxxing - 








Mods please block Google bots from crawling this also, if possible hide from members with less than 2K posts.​


----------



## fobos (Mar 30, 2019)

Didn't read a single fucking word


----------



## dogtown (Mar 30, 2019)

Read about 5 words


----------



## Coping (Mar 30, 2019)

Too long didn’t read


----------



## Zeus (Mar 30, 2019)

Reminder: Buy Inateck USB 3.0 HDD Docking Station FD2002 and put my old HDD on it.

My Apartment BluePrint System V3?
The System - Todd
Jim Kwik - Superbrain
Ahrefs - Blogging Academy ?
Organic Traffic Formula?
Investopedia Academy - Technical Analysis?
Foundr - The Ultimate List Building Bundle?
Kevin David - Dropshipping Masterclass (useless) ?
Stuart Walker Content (SEO & Affiliate Marketing) ?
Kinetic Attraction
Red Pill Bay (Ultimate Game/Money Source) ?
Box Breathing Technique (Stress/Anxiety)
7chan's fitness guide dump
The Book of Pook
Gotch SEO Audit Templates ?
RPStack IM Task automation/Growth Hacks?
Festinger's WordPress Dump ?
Instagram Master Academy - Josh Ryan ?
Russel - 30Day Challenge Clickfunnels ?
Damo2000MemeBot Reddit Ripper to FB Page ?
Writer Help Wanted - Checklists/Guides for writing ?
The LAB 2018 - Ultimate SEO Course ?
GutMaxxing Sum-up


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Mods please block Google bots from crawling this also, if possible hide from members with less than 2K posts.


I would make a conversation with interested members tbh.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

*　*


----------



## Zeus (Mar 30, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I would make a conversation with interested members tbh.


No idea what those members would be, I would love this since I want people to make back-ups and determine the worthiness. Impossible to do with as one man, plus it needs to be focused and determined users.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Mods please block Google bots from crawling this also, if possible hide from members with less than 2K posts.​



Messages222


----------



## Zeus (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Messages222


Post farm somewhere else faggot.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

Rude


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Reminder: Buy Inateck USB 3.0 HDD Docking Station FD2002 and put my old HDD on it.
> 
> My Apartment BluePrint System V3?
> The System - Todd
> ...



Upload the shit on The Eye


Ritalincel said:


> Rude


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 30, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> View attachment 35550


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 30, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Damo2000MemeBot Reddit Ripper to FB Page ?


This is a good idea lol.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 30, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Zeus (Mar 30, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> This is a good idea lol.


Know a guy that uses something like this and dominates FB. Runs 500K FB pages and a shit ton of groups, easy 500$ day.

BTW, most of the files would probably be uploaded to https://the-eye.eu/public/


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 30, 2019)

Zeus said:


> /


HOLY SHIT
Going to rip all of that website asap.
oh, size is 20T


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 30, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Going to rip all of that website asap.



>he only knows of The Eye as of now
_>he can’t build bio weapons in his garage by using a rotting steak_
Haha nomalfag


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 30, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> >he only knows of The Eye as of now
> _>he can’t build bio weapons in his garage by using a rotting steak_
> Haha nomalfag





JellyBelly said:


> > he can’t build bio weapons in his garage by using a rotting steak


Anarchistcookbook.exe stopped working
.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 31, 2019)

Reminder: Move site hosting to SiteGround and buy a new domain.

7chan fit old backup 
SARM review/sources 
UK source for MK-677
The 100K Blueprint - Instagram?
Local SEO OutSource ?
Texting Girls Guide - PUA Academy  
YOUSE Instagram Course ?
Small Biz Ebook - Local SEO ?
Pinpointe Webinars ?
Woopra Analytics (For Clients - Outdated) ?
BAMF BIBLE 2019 - Ultimate Growth Hacks Bible ?
Polar's Shopify Method - Addon ?
General Tip for Instagram Growth (Make Conversation with Followers) ?
Instagram Automator 9000 (might be outdated) ?
Amazon Affiliate Site Journey to $40K ?
SEO Agency WP Theme ?
GCSE Papers (For my UK friends)
Bold 212 Charisma Tips 
Local Marketing Vault 2018(Giant but Must Take) ??
Raspberry Pi Instagram Bot ?
Trader SMILe Management Training course (Works with Barclays) ?


----------



## kobecel (Mar 31, 2019)

would love to try out some of these moneymaxx programms but I'm currently focused on learning web development


----------



## Zeus (Mar 31, 2019)

kobecel said:


> would love to try out some of these moneymaxx programms but I'm currently focused on learning web development


Uselles, WordPress gives you everything you need to know and has amazing SEO capabilities. Your time will be better off spent learning something else.


----------



## kobecel (Mar 31, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Uselles, WordPress gives you everything you need to know and has amazing SEO capabilities. Your time will be better off spent learning something else.


ok
downloading the lab 2018 SEO course now


----------



## Zeus (Mar 31, 2019)

Reminder: Start doing something, slacking off lately and I blame it on this forum.

Fitness Archive v1  
Fitness Archive v2  
Digital Marketing Manuscript (A must for Agencies) ?
Infinite Leads - John Whiting ?
7 Figure Agency BluePrint ?
Local Agency Mastery - Donovan Williams (I Must go through this) ?
Dan Henry 30 Day Agency ?
^ All of the shared courses BHW thread ?


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 31, 2019)

mfw read like 2 replies that said they didn't read while i also didn't read


----------



## Jaded (Mar 31, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 11, Guests: 4)*

Jaded
dogtown
Zeus
ChoSeungHui
Zeta ascended
Coping


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 31, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Infinite Leads - John Whiting ?


I keep hearing about leads. Can you give me a quick rundown?


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 31, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I keep hearing about leads. Can you give me a quick rundown?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Mar 31, 2019)

FUUAARK I CAN'T WAIT TILL I GYMCEL TOMMORW 120 OVERHEAD PRESS HERE I COME


----------



## Zeus (Apr 1, 2019)

Reminder: Probably start a new business, In a niche, I have no idea about (FB Ads). Everyone will get the same resources but in the end, the one who makes the most of it will be the winner.

Hybrid5 Athletic Version 
Facebook Ads Profit Maximizer (Suggest by a guy that makes 50K/month on FB ads) ?
Elite Speed Academy 
Ebay Page Views Adder ?
Jason Capital – Email Income Experts ? 
Free Courser ?
2000$/Day using FB ads and Buzzsumo ?
Instagram Zara Influencer Method (Highly Bannable) ?
10$ Per LinkedIn Lead - Make 10k+ per Month (Should Test out) ?


----------



## Zeus (Apr 4, 2019)

Reminder: Continue with primal scream therapy, go to the Gym more and get BlanX teeth shock thingy.

2K/Daily with Snapchat Journey? 
How to get backlinks from Wikipedia ?
FB Ads targeting Birthdays (pure value) ?
Step By Step guide to technical SEO Audit ?
20+ Link building methods ?
Do-follow backlink from DA86 ?
Machine learning Instagram Bot (no source code) ?
Ultimate Facebook ADS University (Only Thing I will ever need for FB Ads) ?
Qualifying Huge Link Building Prospects in Minutes ?
Keyword Research with Free Tools (@Bluepill you mind find this useful, also use https://twinword.com/ideas/) ?
The Blueprint Sheets (Can't find them anywhere, help?) ?


----------



## Jaded (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Zeus (Apr 8, 2019)

Reminder: Fast for at least 10 days, take small steps and try to conquer fasting each day!

1.29TB worth of Courses ?
The Sexual Spark 
Hunk Hans - 6 Step Squirting 
Seduction wolf 
Oral sex + Porn Star Secrets + Become porn director ?
1TB Of Lynda Courses ? 
3 DAY LIFE MAKEOVER By T HARV EKER ?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 8, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Oral sex + Porn Star Secrets + Become porn director


----------



## Zeus (Apr 11, 2019)

Reminder: Keep my promises to James and actually use him as an accountability partner.

Agora Copy School (Best Copywriting Course in the fucking world)?


----------



## Zeus (Apr 11, 2019)

Reminder: Try jelqing.

Jordan Platten - Social Media Marketing School (Everything you need to know for a 6 figures agency) ?
GetECourse - A shit ton of courses hosted on mega.nz ? 
Instagram Marketing Hacks 2019 ?
hardtofindseminars.com David Preston Hidden Internet Marketing Assets System ?
$597 Stan billue-Highest Paid Salesman On Earth Sales System 90 mp3 90 pdf +bonuses ?
Frank Kern's "Mind Control Workbook" (never shared before) ?
SEO Tools for Excel 8.0.87 ?
1100 SEO IM Tools (Would not Use most of them because I know my shit) ?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 11, 2019)

Will check these out when I have the time tbh ngl srs.


----------



## godsmistake (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## quinn24 (Apr 11, 2019)

dumps me


----------



## Zeus (Apr 12, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> dumps me


You got the blue name!


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 12, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> dumps me


Based and gaypilled


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 12, 2019)

bumps me


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 12, 2019)

quinn24 said:


> dumps me


----------



## Zeus (Apr 12, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> bumps me


*Clab my belly and it turns jelly*


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 12, 2019)

Zeus said:


> *Clab my belly and it turns jelly*


Zeus GOD Zeus GOD Zeus GOD 

Zeus was based, he was the original chad and thot slayer


----------



## Zeus (Apr 17, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> Zeus GOD Zeus GOD Zeus GOD
> 
> Zeus was based, he was the original chad and thot slayer


I am though, you cant argue with that


----------



## Zeus (May 4, 2019)

Have not updated this in a while. The reason is that I bought new external storage of 1TB so I've been keeping everything there.
Bumping for new people though.


----------



## Dude420 (May 4, 2019)

Have you started a drop shipping store or some online business or some shit like that?


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 4, 2019)

Legit great stuff @Zeus.

I'm reading the one about the apartment management, thank you for the knowledge.


----------



## Zeus (May 4, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Have you started a drop shipping store or some online business or some shit like that?


I did a Shopify dropshipping store back in the day, I went with HIGH TICKET items and I put a shit ton of time on research and design. I ended up losing money but I was good at designing stores so I made a couple of stores and sold them to people. That's the only way to make money from drop shipping (Unless you go white label).
Whats left of that store(I took every product and design down): https://thrust-gymnastics.myshopify.com/


RedKeyboard said:


> Legit great stuff @Zeus.
> 
> I'm reading the one about the apartment management, thank you for the knowledge.


You are welcome, I might jump into real estate real soon since a dentist friend of mine that had flipped houses in the past is interested working with me


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 4, 2019)

Legit one of the best posts I've seen so far recently. This wealth of knowledge is crazy, fuark, for real motivating.


----------



## TBOLT (May 5, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 17, 2019)

Which link would you recommend for beginner moneymaxxing?


----------

